# Hello from northern ontario



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Kurt. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## twoshotlaw (Jun 4, 2008)

*deep south welcome!!*

welcome friend---


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

*thanks*

well thanks guys i can see i am going to enjoy it here with such a great group of people, im glad i found this place!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## gill02 (Oct 26, 2015)

kurtty52 said:


> Well im new here so just thought I would say Hi and tell you all a little about myself. I am a 25 yr old male from northern ontario, I have enjoyed hunting my whole life and have been bow hunting for about 7 years now, unfortunately with being in school and college all the time my hunting seasons have been limited. My game of choice for hunting is white tail deer on manitoulin island. I shoot 2 bows, my original bow which is a hoytt magnatec, which has been a great bow to me, and i have also just purchased bowtechs 82nd airborne and am very impressed with the bow and how it shoots and I am looking forward to hunting with it this fall.
> 
> Kurt


Welcome to AT, you will find great info and resources!!


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

View attachment 7274537


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

*I was an actual member of the 82d Airborne Division.*


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------

